# tropica substrate



## Anderwrw (13 Mar 2012)

hi guys hope someone can help here. i was watching the tropica videos on you tube today i like the top layer substrate they used i think its sand but not as fine a grain size does anyone know what it is and where i can get some from please cheers


----------



## George Farmer (13 Mar 2012)

Do you have a link so we can see the YouTube clip?


----------



## Anderwrw (13 Mar 2012)

hi here is a link to the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KL8PZeX ... ature=plcp
hope it works


----------



## George Farmer (13 Mar 2012)

I'm not sure if it's the same but it looks very similar to Unipac Maui Sand.  It's an inert quartz gravel/sand that I've used a lot in previous 'scapes.  Also consider Unipac Fiji Sand and Samoa Sand, that are darker.  

Our sponsors, Aqua Essentials and The Green Machine stock it, and your local Maidenhead Aquatics store will be able to order it on for you if they don't already stock it.


----------



## Anderwrw (13 Mar 2012)

cheers george i can finally go get some been looking for this for a few months now thanks


----------

